# Metal Liz's Tastebox Experiences And Flavour And Vaping Journey \m/



## Metal Liz (4/4/14)

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Metal Liz (4/4/14)

The box arriving was actually quite a funny story, my receptionist came to me and asked with a very confused look on her face... "Is this for you? It says to Metal Liz, so I wasn't sure if I should sign for it" I nearly lunged out from behind my desk to grab it from her with excitement, and was like yes yes it's the tastebox hahahaha!

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Metal Liz (4/4/14)

Can anyone expain to me what this is please...? excuse the ignorance... hahaha


----------



## Oupa (4/4/14)

Dekang Tobacco flavor 24mg?


----------



## Metal Liz (4/4/14)

Ah okay, thanks @Oupa , i obviously have to get a syringe to get that in my ecig then


----------



## TylerD (4/4/14)

Metal Liz said:


> Can anyone expain to me what this is please...? excuse the ignorance... hahaha
> View attachment 3022


Isn't it Dekang Tobacco? Is it juice?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (4/4/14)

Oupa said:


> Dekang Tobacco flavor 24mg?


Damn that was quick!


----------



## Metal Liz (4/4/14)

TylerD said:


> Isn't it Dekang Tobacco? Is it juice?



Yup, there's juice in there but it doesn't really smell of anything... only real smell i get is glycerine... if that's the right description... almost an oily smell


----------



## Oupa (4/4/14)

Dekang Tablets?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Metal Liz (4/4/14)

okay... so seeing that i'm quite a bit uninformed with all of this, i will take a pic of the bottle i'm trying out and then write below what i taste while vaping hehe - i really don't know much about all the technical stuff regarding vaping


----------



## TylerD (4/4/14)

And also, there might be a few nasty juices in the box as well. Some will like them, some might hate them. Enjoy the experience!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Metal Liz (4/4/14)

you get TABLETS? how does that work?


----------



## TylerD (4/4/14)

Oupa said:


> Dekang Tablets?


 That is why I asked if it is actually juice in the bottle. That bottle looks like it might have tablets in.


----------



## Metal Liz (4/4/14)

TylerD said:


> And also, there might be a few nasty juices in the box as well. Some will like them, some might hate them. Enjoy the experience!


Thanks for the heads up @TylerD , i'm a bit nervous of the nasty ones hahaha, but you'll never know unless you try... 

Could the experienced vapours do me a favour and for the ones where it's not that obvious what and by whom the bottle is, if you recognise it, will you please comment and inform this uninformed vaper


----------



## Metal Liz (4/4/14)

how would you vape tablets???


----------



## Oupa (4/4/14)

And it says DK Tab...  delicious Engrish!


----------



## TylerD (4/4/14)

I am sure there aren't something like vape tablets. Only if you get it in Rocky street in JHB.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Metal Liz (4/4/14)

hahhaa okay... so why would it be Dekang Tablets...? i'm a bit confused hehehe


----------



## TylerD (4/4/14)

It's not dekang tablets. I think it Dekang TABbaco. I would leave it for last in anyway. There are much nicer flavors in there.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## devdev (4/4/14)

@Metal Liz Epic! The receptionist must be so confused

Ok, first up I would give any of the Liqua flavours a try. Liqua is very high in PG and does taste quite harsh, but some of them are a pleasant enough to experience - especially if you are coming from Twisp.

I don't recognise any of the bottles from the top, so if you could upload a pic then we could offer more info.

Own up guys, who bought the Horse sized bottle of DK Tabacco?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (4/4/14)

Metal Liz said:


> hahhaa okay... so why would it be Dekang Tablets...? i'm a bit confused hehehe



The Chinese's translation to English get sometimes totally lost - they made their own language "Chinglish" In Chinglish tablet means juice - got it?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Metal Liz (4/4/14)

devdev said:


> @Metal Liz Epic! The receptionist must be so confused
> 
> Ok, first up I would give any of the Liqua flavours a try. Liqua is very high in PG and does taste quite harsh, but some of them are a pleasant enough to experience - especially if you are coming from Twisp.
> 
> ...


hahaha yes @devdev she was very confused, it was really funny!!!

I will take pictures of each of the bottles as i try them and then load them on here  and i will definitely keep and eye out for the Liqua flavours, thanks for the tip

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spiri (4/4/14)

C'mon guys, the taste box is for e-juice only! Leave your buttons (DK tab), herb, bottlenecks and related paraphernalia safely stashed under your beds.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ShaneW (4/4/14)

Looks awesome... Just watch out for the nic buzz

perhaps you should notify next of kin that they should check on you every few hours, just I'm case you descend into a nicotine induced silver and wake up on Monday late for work.

Just kidding... enjoy

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Metal Liz (4/4/14)

on the suggestion of devdev i found some Liqua Strawberry in the TasteBox and am now trying that! 
It's only 9mg of nicotine, so not quite strong enough for me - but the flavour is AMA-zing!!! really yum, and it's my very first non-tabacco or mint flavour that i'm trying on my vaping journey

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (4/4/14)

@Metal Liz I see a forum name change coming: YSTER BESSIE - nice ring to it

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Metal Liz (4/4/14)

hahahahaha  that's funny @johan !!! i like


----------



## devdev (4/4/14)

I found the Liqua fruit and dessert flavours to be a lot more vapable than their tobacco flavours. 

Those were just nasty. Post pics @Metal Liz


----------



## Metal Liz (4/4/14)

devdev said:


> I found the Liqua fruit and dessert flavours to be a lot more vapable than their tobacco flavours.
> 
> Those were just nasty. Post pics @Metal Liz



I tried to send the pic via email to my pc, but it hasn't arrived yet and i haven't figured out how to load it from my phone without starting a new thread hahahaha 

I think i might have just figured it out hahaha "DUH"


----------



## Metal Liz (4/4/14)

nope... sorry i didn't... doesn't want to upload from my phone... ??


----------



## devdev (4/4/14)

Lol! All good, no problem


----------



## Metal Liz (4/4/14)

finally got the email on my pc, so herewith the pic of the Liqua - Strawberry

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz (4/4/14)

and so my work week has come to an end, off to the pub for a couple of much needed voddies and then the flavour vaping journey starts tomorrow  Hope all you lovies have a great weekend!! i'll check in with tapatalk over the weekend

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## devdev (4/4/14)

Enjoy Liz, vape hard!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (4/4/14)

devdev said:


> @Metal Liz Epic! The receptionist must be so confused
> 
> Ok, first up I would give any of the Liqua flavours a try. Liqua is very high in PG and does taste quite harsh, but some of them are a pleasant enough to experience - especially if you are coming from Twisp.
> 
> ...


I plead guilty, that was part of my very first juice import from Fasttech. Also my last juice import from Fasttech because Customs gave me hell and I did not like their juices. The DK Tab actually got some great reviews on the Internet, but I could not vape it at all. Remember someone on here said he liked it. Anyhow, by this time it is well steeped. In my defence I also included a bottle of @Rob Fisher's favourite, VM Menthol.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## devdev (4/4/14)

Hahahaha, I have seen those giant bottles on Slowtech and wondered about them.

That's quite a story @Matthee. It's actually amazing the options we have in SA, even just how it has changed since I started vaping DK juices in Nov 2013

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Metal Liz (4/4/14)

Still at the pub and drinks are flowing haha, and the vaping is "blasting up a storm" about to refill for the second time hahaha, but no stinkies  for thw first time I can actually SMELL them and they STINK, sis! Was I really smelling like that

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## devdev (4/4/14)

Wait until you kiss a stinker, or even hug one. 

It's like they have a pong that lingers all over them. It really is the most vile and disgusting habit

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/4/14)

Matthee said:


> In my defence I also included a bottle of @Rob Fisher's favourite, VM Menthol.



Now that was so very kind and any crimes against humanity can be forgiven for that!


----------



## Metal Liz (4/4/14)

I need stronger batteries, I have baped through both fully vharged twisp batteries!!! Need to go home and fetch my cape vape battery now 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Metal Liz (4/4/14)

Bloody phone... meant vape not bape hahaha

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Metal Liz (4/4/14)

Crisis avoided, went to fetch my cape vape battery and my charger, vaping continues while my one twisp battery is charging behind the bar 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Rex_Bael (4/4/14)

I see an MVP in your future  
It just seems to last and last

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Silver (4/4/14)

Am enjoying your tastebox adventures Liz!

Great that you are sharing the experience. 

Hope your barman doesnt lose your battery charging behind the bar. Dont forget it after too many vodkas. 

Enjoy

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Metal Liz (5/4/14)

Silver said:


> Am enjoying your tastebox adventures Liz!
> 
> Great that you are sharing the experience.
> 
> ...


Hahaha nah the barman is a friend and he made sure I got goodies back before it was home time 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Metal Liz (5/4/14)

Very nice menthol flavour, not too potent! Definitely want to get some of this 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Metal Liz (5/4/14)

Nice light apple flavour, would also consider buying this. Not too sweet 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Metal Liz (5/4/14)

This one I find a little sweet, but still a very nice flavour to it

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Metal Liz (5/4/14)

Couldn't really figure this one out... had a bit of a tobacco taste to it, but also some chocolate and coffee it seemed... not sure I like this one too much...

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## johan (5/4/14)

Nice impressions so far, if the menthol tickles you, get some from VM; "Menthol Ice, the best by far of all the menthols I've tried

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Metal Liz (5/4/14)

johan said:


> Nice impressions so far, if the menthol tickles you, get some from VM; "Menthol Ice, the best by far of all the menthols I've tried


Nice, thanks Johan I will def look into that 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (5/4/14)

johan said:


> Nice impressions so far, if the menthol tickles you, get some from VM; "Menthol Ice, the best by far of all the menthols I've tried


There should be a VM Menthol Ice in the box?


----------



## Metal Liz (5/4/14)

Dunno @Matthee I haven't checked all the bottles out yet *blush*

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (5/4/14)

No problem. Don't rush it anyhow. Not fun trying to taste a lot of juices in a short time. And you could end up in a nic coma!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Metal Liz (7/4/14)

This one tastes like a very strong coffee, gave me a bit of a burning in the chest, not too keen on it 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz (7/4/14)

Very very sweet this one, couldn't quit figure the taste out, reminded me of coconut squares, or butterscotch... not for me 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz (7/4/14)

Very nice tobacco flavour this one, but at 36mg a very harsh hit on the throat

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz (7/4/14)

I enjoyed this one, the mexed berries aren't too sweet and it has lovely flavours. Definitely think after this I will be doing Johan's new name tag yster bessie justice 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (7/4/14)

Great seeing the photos with your comments. Thank you for the trouble.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (7/4/14)

Great impressions 
Love it that you took the time to upload photos so we can all see the juice bottles

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (7/4/14)

No ways @Matthee we wrote almost the identical thing at the same time.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Metal Liz (7/4/14)

Matthee said:


> There should be a VM Menthol Ice in the box?


Can't find that VM in the box...  would've loved to have tried it out, cause I really enjoy a good menthol flavour. Will have to just buy one haha 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (7/4/14)

Metal Liz said:


> Can't find that VM in the box...  would've loved to have tried it out, cause I really enjoy a good menthol flavour. Will have to just buy one haha
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


Yip, that is the risk with the box not being written up beforehand? @thekeeperza, can we prevent this?


----------



## thekeeperza (7/4/14)

@Matthee I don't know what was in this box from the outset. CVS put this together for the CPT recipeints originally and I didn't ask him for an inventory - a shortcoming on my side. I will request that the box comes to me next and take stock. I will put a notebook for notes and additions to the box. @Rowan Francis added this to the JHB box and it is a good idea to have.


----------



## Andre (7/4/14)

thekeeperza said:


> @Matthee I don't know what was in this box from the outset. CVS put this together for the CPT recipeints originally and I didn't ask him for an inventory - a shortcoming on my side. I will request that the box comes to me next and take stock. I will put a notebook for notes and additions to the box. @Rowan Francis added this to the JHB box and it is a good idea to have.


Great, thank you so much. Like that notebook idea too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz (7/4/14)

Okay so this mysterious little bottle is my next test subject haha  and I have to admit it has gotten the better of me... it smells a bit like rose water... has a slight fruity taste, vapes nicely and I quite like the taste. Any opinions about what this mystery bottle could be...?

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## devdev (7/4/14)

That was the bottle of air freshner I lost at the last vape meet.

DONT VAPE THAT

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Metal Liz (7/4/14)

bwhahaha @devdev!!!! there's my daily dose of raucous laughter i find you so famous for!!!!


----------



## devdev (7/4/14)

Metal Liz said:


> bwhahaha @devdev!!!! there's my daily dose of raucous laughter i find you so famous for!!!!


Hehehe. My work here is done

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tom (7/4/14)

Matthee said:


> Great, thank you so much. Like that notebook idea too.


One with plenty RAM and a good GPU for gaming 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Spiri (7/4/14)

@Metal Liz, what you describe in that "mysterious bottle" sounds like VM Peach Rooibos to me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz (7/4/14)

thanks @Spiri, i think you might be right


----------



## Metal Liz (7/4/14)

I quite enjoy this little one - Turkish Tobacco, it's not too harsh on the throat and has a pleasant taste to it... I have to admit though, I'm missing the berries taste and will definitely have to invest some very soon, would love to try mix that with some tobacco flavour 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## drew (7/4/14)

Metal Liz said:


> Okay so this mysterious little bottle is my next test subject haha  and I have to admit it has gotten the better of me... it smells a bit like rose water... has a slight fruity taste, vapes nicely and I quite like the taste. Any opinions about what this mystery bottle could be...?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk



@Metal Liz. I can solve the mystery  The courier was standing at the door when I realised I hadn't added anything to the box, so what you have there is an unlabeled (sorry) bottle of 12mg diy blackberry.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz (7/4/14)

drew said:


> @Metal Liz. I can solve the mystery  The courier was standing at the door when I realised I hadn't added anything to the box, so what you have there is an unlabeled (sorry) bottle of 12mg diy blackberry.


Blackberry! Wow def would not have guessed that, it was a really nice vape though, thanks for your addition to my flavour vaping journey


----------



## Andre (7/4/14)

drew said:


> @Metal Liz. I can solve the mystery  The courier was standing at the door when I realised I hadn't added anything to the box, so what you have there is an unlabeled (sorry) bottle of 12mg diy blackberry.





Metal Liz said:


> Blackberry! Wow def would not have guessed that, it was a really nice vape though, thanks for your addition to my flavour vaping journey


Please label that bottle for us. Koki pen should do.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz (7/4/14)

Labelled it @Matthee, couldn't find a koki, but made a label 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Metal Liz (7/4/14)

at 16mg a nice light hit on the throat and a nice light tobacco flavour. A nice one, I like hehe 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz (7/4/14)

caramel mocha med strength. 
My second atempt at a coffee flavour and this one is def more yum. Nice and easy on the throat hit and not too over powering on the coffee, slight sweetness to it, but again not tooooooo  another positive from me 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Metal Liz (7/4/14)

Still have these ones to go and then the box will be back on its way again  so far it's been an awesome experience! 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## devdev (7/4/14)

You have been busy Liz! 

What's your view of the Liqua juices now that you have tried some of the more premium brands?

In my view it has a harsh throat hit, and is very synthetic. But because it is italian, and fairly pricey next to juice from asia, people think its premium


----------



## Tom (7/4/14)

devdev said:


> You have been busy Liz!
> 
> What's your view of the Liqua juices now that you have tried some of the more premium brands?
> 
> In my view it has a harsh throat hit, and is very synthetic. But because it is italian, and fairly pricey next to juice from asia, people think its premium


Agree. At the beginning of the vaping journey its a gr8 juice... After having a variety of real juice o would not touch again. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Metal Liz (7/4/14)

Haha devdev, I have been enjoying the flavour journey  the liqua strawberry was really nice, the apple was okay, but the flavours was def more 'there' than some of the other ones... I would've loved if there were more fruit flavours to try from different brands, in stead of all the tobacco flavours so I could have a better comparison, but atleast now I know it's safe to buy fruit flavours. Just need some guidance on which brands... 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## devdev (7/4/14)

I highly recommend @Oupa with his Vapour Mountain range, especially if you are in CT, although he doesn't have a lot by way of tobacco flavours.

That being said there are some new players emerging on the local scene. Some very promising developments from @SunRam (Vape Elixir) and @Gizmo and @Stroodlepuff with Vapekings Range

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Metal Liz (7/4/14)

Thanks devdev, I will def try some of their flavours  I ordered some tobacco flavours from vapeculture, they should be cool to mix with some fruity ones, just hope they arrive soon

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz (7/4/14)

I got a question though... my twisp has a burnie taste evry now and again, is that when the coil goes dry? If I let the liquid run to the top though it normally leaks out of the mouth piece 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## devdev (7/4/14)

Yeah, that's called a dry hit. Basically means there is no juice and you inhale the burnt gunk on the coil.

There is an art to keeping the twisp running well. If you haven't go and check @Silver 's review of the twisp he posted yesterday. It will probably add some perspective to where things are for you now

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Metal Liz (7/4/14)

Thanks for the heads up about the review devdev, I just read through it and it is very informative... so bummed that I didn't find this site before I wasted my money on a sub-par device...  well you live and you learn

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## devdev (7/4/14)

No, don't be bummed, everything happens the way it was meant to happen. I know, because my 10 story inner inflatable duck told me so in a moment of Zenfulness.

Twisp did get you and your old man off/down on the stinkies, and I think that is enough of a reason to say what happened, happened for a good reason

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Metal Liz (7/4/14)

Agreed haha and now it's just all the more reason to study up properly, pick all you awesome peeps' brains and save some moolah for a kick ass decent setup 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Metal Liz (8/4/14)

Mmm... not a fan... not a really nice tobacco taste, at only 12mg it has a pretty strong hit on the throat... 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz (8/4/14)

I mixed some of this in with the topQ tobacco, mmm taste yum... I think watermelon. It's 0mg and has taken quite a bit of the tobacco throat hit away and just changed a yucky vape into a delicious one 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (8/4/14)

Loving your photos and juice impressions @Metal Liz - keep it up - you are doing a fine job!
And discovering what you like and don't like in the process.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Metal Liz (8/4/14)

Silver said:


> Loving your photos and juice impressions @Metal Liz - keep it up - you are doing a fine job!
> And discovering what you like and don't like in the process.


thank you so much Silver, i'm not as clued up as the rest of you guys and gals, so won't be able to do a proper review yet, but i'm doing my best  I'm learning so much and loving every second of it! Gimme a couple of months and I'll be on par and writing awesome and very informative reviews like the rest of you

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Allan (8/4/14)

Tom said:


> Agree. At the beginning of the vaping journey its a gr8 juice... After having a variety of real juice o would not touch again.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk



Tried my first this weekend and have to say not a fan. Very synthetic taste and will reside in the emergency box!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz (8/4/14)

This is my 3rd coffee sample and by far THE best of the 3  also 12mg, not too harsh on the throat, nice flavour and overall a nice vape

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Metal Liz (8/4/14)

Amaretto 0mg
Mmm... a nice taste to it, not too sweet, a bit of an alcohol taste, gets me in the mood for a dop haha! But at 0mg def not giving me a good enough hit, will have to mix some tobacco in with it 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz (8/4/14)

12mg Maxibono (looks like) 
I mixed this in with the amaretto, it's altered the taste slightly... a bit sweeter, but a better hit though  I like

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Metal Liz (8/4/14)

Rest of the day vape 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Oupa (8/4/14)

Wonder what happened to the VM samples... @thekeeperza any idea?


----------



## Metal Liz (8/4/14)

Oupa said:


> Wonder what happened to the VM samples... @thekeeperza any idea?



i think it might have been in the other box... didn't find one VM sample in this one


----------



## Oupa (8/4/14)

that's too bad

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Metal Liz (8/4/14)

@Oupa you are more than welcome to send some samples to me, i'll try them out and send them back with the tastebox to @thekeeperza


----------



## thekeeperza (8/4/14)

@Oupa Yes they are in the other box. the box @Metal Liz has will be coming to me next ans I will add some VM juice I have spare to it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Oupa (8/4/14)

Cool cool!


----------



## Metal Liz (8/4/14)

The TopQ coffee goes really well with my cuppa real coffee  yum yum!!!


----------



## Andre (8/4/14)

I am heartened to see a juice reseller following the Taste Box.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Metal Liz (8/4/14)

Matthee said:


> I am heartened to see a juice reseller following the Taste Box.


mmmm???


----------



## Metal Liz (8/4/14)

oooh i just spotted i'm not a noob vaper anymore, i've been upgraded to a new vaper? am i right or did the wording just change haha?

and i got an ecig donor "banner" whoop whoop


----------



## Andre (8/4/14)

Metal Liz said:


> oooh i just spotted i'm not a noob vaper anymore, i've been upgraded to a new vaper? am i right or did the wording just change haha?
> 
> and i got an ecig donor "banner" whoop whoop


That changes automatically, but you can have your own custom title as well. Click on your name top right. Click on Personal Details. Complete the Custom Title field, save changes at the bottom.


----------



## Metal Liz (8/4/14)

nah that's cool, i like it, reminds me where i started and where i'm heading too

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Metal Liz (8/4/14)

@Matthee thanks for my cool new ribbon!!! yeah!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz (8/4/14)

Just put my first VM order in 

1 x 10ml Berry Blaze 18mg and
1 x 10ml Menthol Ice 18mg

I'm really looking forward to trying out @Oupa's liquids that everyone's been raving about

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ShaneW (8/4/14)

Metal Liz said:


> Just put my first VM order in
> 
> 1 x 10ml Berry Blaze 18mg and
> 1 x 10ml Menthol Ice 18mg
> ...



You won't go wrong with those 2 juices!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz (8/4/14)

555 Tobacco 12mg
This one has a bit of a weird taste to it... slightly sweet, something that I can't place... but def not un-vapable 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Metal Liz (8/4/14)

All I have to say is WOW!! Amazing flavour! Really like this one 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Allan (8/4/14)

Metal Liz said:


> The TopQ coffee goes really well with my cuppa real coffee  yum yum!!!



I also found the TopQcoffee didnt give enough of a throat hit but was cool when mixed with the TopQ pepper menthol (R 45 from Smokers Delite in Parklands)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Metal Liz (8/4/14)

American red tobacco 18mg
Okay so this is the last one out of the box to try, didn't have a syringe to test the big "pill box" haha
Not a fan of this one... It's got a really weird taste and smell to it... It's not completely unvapable, but def not premium like the bottle says haha, sorry if offending anyone *blush* just my opinion... 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre (8/4/14)

One thing we have learnt in this forum is that taste is totally subjective. What you hate, I might love. But you must try the big pill box!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo (8/4/14)

Yes I am with you on totally wicked has really strange liquids lol

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz (8/4/14)

Hahaha okay then I will go to the pharmacy tomorrow and go pick up a syringe @Matthee  promise! So one more review left and then the taste box will be on its way again! It's been an amazing experience! 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## devdev (8/4/14)

Metal Liz said:


> American red tobacco 18mg
> Okay so this is the last one out of the box to try, didn't have a syringe to test the big "pill box" haha
> Not a fan of this one... It's got a really weird taste and smell to it... It's not completely unvapable, but def not premium like the bottle says haha, sorry if offending anyone *blush* just my opinion...
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk



Go check out my review on that Liz. I hated it.

In this thread: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/totally-wicked.475/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz (8/4/14)

Will have to try tomorroqw dev, tapatalk won't let me view your link  

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## devdev (8/4/14)

No problem. I slated that liquid. Still have the bottle. 

Am hoping to use it as insect repellent at some point

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz (8/4/14)

Hahaha excellent! I should try that, have an irritating mosquito buzzing around in the room here while I'm reading... maybe it will send him out the freaking door hahaha 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (8/4/14)

devdev said:


> Go check out my review on that Liz. I hated it.
> 
> In this thread: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/totally-wicked.475/


When I started vaping a mere 9 months ago, that was about the best available. That is why I started importing. We have come a long way in a short time.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Alex (8/4/14)

devdev said:


> That was the bottle of air freshner I lost at the last vape meet.
> 
> DONT VAPE THAT



rofl

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (9/4/14)

Metal Liz said:


> All I have to say is WOW!! Amazing flavour! Really like this one
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk




Oh my gosh, who put in the johnsons creek?
Been really wanting to try this!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz (9/4/14)

today i'll be vaping my office into a hotbox, to forget a broken heart

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (9/4/14)

Metal Liz said:


> today i'll be vaping my office into a hotbox, to forget a broken heart


Do it! Why the broken heart?


----------



## Tom (9/4/14)

Silver said:


> Oh my gosh, who put in the johnsons creek?
> Been really wanting to try this!


Just wait for my return to SA sometime. I can get JC here in Germany  at vapor freak, where i order the specialities from.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Metal Liz (10/4/14)

Metal Liz said:


> View attachment 3022



Okay so this is my last review for the taste box, i finally got myself a syringe to get it into the tank 
I'm tasting this in my awesome Black Evod and mmm... definitely full on tobacco flavour, maybe a hint of nuttiness that i'm also tasting, but no sweetness, it's got a decent hit on the throat but not too fond of the taste, will definitely mix some menthol or fruit flavours in to make it more tastier - i've been spoilt now with too many choices of yummy stuff, now the tobacco flavours are just a backseat driver instead of the main vape for me 

Thank you so much for this awesome experience and for all the amazing comments i received on my below average reviews i wrote hahaha!

This box will be couriered back to @thekeeperza today for some tweaking and then off to the next lucky person.

I added a cape vape spearmint in the box  enjoy everyone!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Metal Liz (11/4/14)

okay, so i decided to change my thread's name so i can keep adding onto my flavour journey  hope that's cool hehe

I followed @johan's advice and started with VM Menthol Ice after giving it a good shake.
I'm trying it in my black evod, cause there was less juice in there and i could finish it quicker than my pink tank hahaha

First impressions as per the vape mail thread, smells absolutely delish, in it went into the tank and a couple of puffs later all i have to say is WOW!!!!

It is a really really nice vape, by far THE best menthol flavour that i've tasted! at 18mg it gives me just the throat hit that i want and the menthol flavour is not overpowering (which normally gives me a bit of a heartburn feeling), it's smooth and leave my tastebuds feeling refreshed and asking for more! With my awesome evod the clouds that come out makes it sorta difficult to see my computer screen haha, i truly disappear in a wonderful menthol ice cloud! 

@BhavZ , i fear my good intentions of trying my best to pace myself is gonna prove more difficult than initially thought... if i get too quite check in on me hahaha i might be in a nicotine coma hahaha

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## johan (11/4/14)

Good impressions!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ (11/4/14)

Metal Liz said:


> okay, so i decided to change my thread's name so i can keep adding onto my flavour journey  hope that's cool hehe
> 
> I followed @johan's advice and started with VM Menthol Ice after giving it a good shake.
> I'm trying it in my black evod, cause there was less juice in there and i could finish it quicker than my pink tank hahaha
> ...



Cool, will check in on you ever so now and then. If you get the opportunity a cloud pic would be awesome.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TylerD (11/4/14)

The explanation of "Doing a Silver" 
FYI.


Silver said:


> Ha ha @johanct
> Apologies, yes, I forgot that some people don't know what "doing a Silver is"
> 
> Basically, at the last JHB Vape Meet - I got my IGO-L and Kayfun Mech both set up for the first time by expert coil builder @TylerD and the other folk who helped to get them rocking. I loaded in my 18mg VM Litchi juice and vaped away happily on both devices for about 10 minutes - comparing them and the taste etc.
> ...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Metal Liz (11/4/14)

hahaha i tried the other day, but it is VERY difficult taking a cloud selfie hahahaha


----------



## Metal Liz (11/4/14)

thanks @TylerD hahaha now i understand  i'll be careful of that  sounds like a very unpleasant experience...


----------



## TylerD (11/4/14)

Metal Liz said:


> thanks @TylerD hahaha now i understand  i'll be careful of that  sounds like a very unpleasant experience...


Indeed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/4/14)

Metal Liz said:


> started with VM Menthol Ice after giving it a good shake.
> I'm trying it in my black evod, cause there was less juice in there and i could finish it quicker than my pink tank hahaha
> 
> First impressions as per the vape mail thread, smells absolutely delish, in it went into the tank and a couple of puffs later all i have to say is WOW!!!!



It is my most favorite juice by a country mile! I vape it 96% of the time! 1% I add some coconut concentrate to it (2-3 drops), 1% of the time I use VM Strawberry, 1% of the time I use VM Litchi or Pineapple and the remaining 1% I try other juices!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Metal Liz (11/4/14)

but then again though... i've been puffing away at a constant pace for the last 2 weeks... definitely vaping more than i smoked hahaha cause it's so much more enjoyable  maybe i'm nicotine intollerable hahahaha

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## RIEFY (11/4/14)

metal liz that vm menthol is here by me when I passed the box on it must have just escaped lol. when you collect your vv battery you can collect that aswell. I also got a bottle of vm chocmint to go with it

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (11/4/14)

Cape vaping supplies said:


> metal liz that vm menthol is here by me when I passed the box on it must have just escaped lol. when you collect your vv battery you can collect that aswell. I also got a bottle of vm chocmint to go with it
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


Ah, there is the culprit. Box has already been sent to @thekeeperza. Maybe bring it to the Vape Meet (plus more for your punishment). I shall collect there for the Taste Box and sent on to the keeper.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Metal Liz (11/4/14)

oh wow, really? that would be awesome!!!


----------



## Metal Liz (11/4/14)

sheez this VM Menthol Ice is opening up all my airways!!! it's AMAZING!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## devdev (11/4/14)

Im going to suggest we move this Vaping Selfie to its own thread, I see this one being popular and going the distance


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/4/14)

devdev said:


> Im going to suggest we move this Vaping Selfie to its own thread, I see this one being popular and going the distance



Great idea! You got it @devdev ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## devdev (11/4/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Great idea! You got it @devdev ?



Consider it done @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz (11/4/14)

devdev said:


> Im going to suggest we move this Vaping Selfie to its own thread, I see this one being popular and going the distance


i tried to open one... but couldn't manage it earlier today - please help


----------



## Metal Liz (11/4/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Now that Hi Ho and Matthee have sorted out my REO issues I'm blowing huge clouds and the taste is awesome again!
> 
> This will probably be my last post until Sunday night... boat packed and ready for two days of fishing competition!


Nice!!! Enjoy and have a safe journey, we will miss you and we will "try" not to get up to any mischief hahaha

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## devdev (11/4/14)

No problem - Vaping Selfie Hall of Fame is here:

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/vaping-selfie-hall-of-fame.1676/

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Metal Liz (11/4/14)

Yeah!!!! i got my first trophy!!! how stoked am I hahaha  Who have i got to thank for that...?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Metal Liz (11/4/14)

wait now... hahaha i see i've been added to the dedicated member's medal list too... or is that the same thing...?  i'm confused hahaha  one thing i can say with absolute certainty is that i LOVE this place


----------



## Metal Liz (12/4/14)

I got my new battery from @Cape vaping supplies  it is amazing, he sorted out my 1.8ohm coil for me threw in a VM choc mint (YUM!!!) and an extra tank too!! Wow how awesome!!! Thank you so much  and @devdev you were sooooo right, way more flavour on the VV battery!!! I think I might've hit the trifecta! Got plenty of flavour, decent clouds and plenty of throat hit on 4.2!!! It's awesome!!! 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Metal Liz (12/4/14)

Oh ja and he let me try out his Reo too!! Great vape, but shjoe it's huge hey hehe!

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Metal Liz (12/4/14)

My new addition to my kit 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## devdev (12/4/14)

Hell yeah! Way to go @Metal Liz. So good to hear that you are loving the VV world! Now you can keep your other batts for mindless vaping and this batt for pure enjoyment 

Big ups to @Cape vaping supplies for sorting you out and giving you some goodies to play with. 

And the Reo isn't that big, there are much worse mods that make the Reo seem just the right size. You do get a Reo Mini as well

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (12/4/14)

Great, enjoy the VV. Here is the Reo Grand (like the one you tried) and the Mini.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Metal Liz (12/4/14)

The mini looks a bit more my size haha  one day when I'm all growed up hahaha 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## TylerD (12/4/14)

Metal Liz said:


> Oh ja and he let me try out his Reo too!! Great vape, but shjoe it's huge hey hehe!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


Did he tell you to say that?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Metal Liz (12/4/14)

TylerD said:


> Did he tell you to say that?


Hahaha nope he didn't  that's just just my 2c...

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## crack2483 (12/4/14)

I think you missed it @Metal Liz 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Metal Liz (12/4/14)

Hahaha nope chose to ignore it  

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz (12/4/14)

Okay, time for some more reviews 

VM Berry Blaze 18mg

On my normal evod I didn't get too much flavour, but oh my, on the my nee evod VV battery, 4.2 the flavour is absolutely out of this world! Nice throat hit, great taste, not too sweet and my clouds are getting closer to the experts haha 

Really YUM!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz (12/4/14)

Then cape vaping supplies were kind enough to donate some VM Choc Mint to me today with my battery and sheez, that is some really yummy stuff! Can't remember now what mg and I'm chilling on the chair outside (beautiful evening in cpt after a scorcher of a day) with a voddie and too lazy to go check haha! Really lovely taste, it's like eating choc mint ice cream  loving the vapour mountain juices!!! Job really well done @Oupa!!! Can't wait to try some more

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ET (12/4/14)

i think once you tasted a few vapor mountain stuff, it sets a standard you can compare all other juices to

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## crack2483 (12/4/14)

Then lucky for me, I've only tasted VM juice. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz (12/4/14)

Quick question... my new VV battery... I've had to put it on charge twice today... the light flickers like the battery's dead and it won't vape, then I put it on charge and the charger blinks red and green like the battery's not fully run down... is this normal? I tried it on both tanks, gives one vape and then blinks again. But both tanks work perfectly on my other batteries. Other than that it vapes like a dream  

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## ET (12/4/14)

that sounds like a short somewhere. it flickers like that to let you know somewhere something is not right. has any juice leaked onto the center pin today?


----------



## Metal Liz (12/4/14)

Centre pin...? 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## ET (13/4/14)

red x is the center pin. sometimes juice leaks out the bottom of the tank and under the little rubber gasket insulating the center pin (+) from the body of the ecig battery (-). a lot of juice in there could also cause a short or could be a loose wire or some part of the batteries internal circuitry thats on its way out. i have a basic evic tube that was put under too much strain and now all it does is flash a little blue light at me. hopefully yours is just acting up a little. if juice did get in somewhere, try leaving it upside down stuck into a cup of rice for a few hours.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Metal Liz (13/4/14)

Thanks for the great advice, I will have a look see, but I don't think that juice leaked out onto it  

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Metal Liz (13/4/14)

Okay checked it out, there's no liquid there, it charged full on green by this morning, it's vaping like a dream, will see how it goes today and report back 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BhavZ (13/4/14)

Your center pin have been pushed down cause of over tightening. When tightening on the tank, only finger tighten, don't torque it our you might push the pin in too deep.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## devdev (13/4/14)

I think its got to do with the charger.

When I charge my Ego twist it does the same. Shows red for a while, changes to green for a second, then goes back to red for a while. It does this the whole charge cycle. I think it is the charger checking the voltage and then continuing the charge - although that would seem like a very inefficient manner of doing things its the only explanation I can think of. If you wait until the light remains green it is fully charged though, I have checked with a multimeter

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Metal Liz (13/4/14)

Okay report back on my new battery.... stated using it at 8am and it lasted till about 16:30... I use it on 4.2, it took 3 hours to recharge and it works perfectly, is that normal for the battery's run down time? @Cape vaping supplies said yesterday about 2 days before charging? Is that on interim or continual vaping? 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zodiac (13/4/14)

If using continuously @Metal Liz,
that sounds about right to me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Metal Liz (13/4/14)

Awesome thanks  was wondering whether I should worry hahaha! I def think an mvp is in my near future  

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShaneW (13/4/14)

Just got a twist for my wife and it lasted a day and half... probably about 3 mls at about 4.2v

Awesome little device but yes... the MVP lasted her about 4 days. MVP has a seriously wicked battery

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh (14/4/14)

Metal Liz said:


> Okay report back on my new battery.... stated using it at 8am and it lasted till about 16:30... I use it on 4.2, it took 3 hours to recharge and it works perfectly, is that normal for the battery's run down time? @Cape vaping supplies said yesterday about 2 days before charging? Is that on interim or continual vaping?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk



I have made peace with when other people vape about 2 days on a battery, I will vape half that time. I just vape more then other people. Maby you do to

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## annemarievdh (14/4/14)

ShaneW said:


> Just got a twist for my wife and it lasted a day and half... probably about 3 mls at about 4.2v
> 
> Awesome little device but yes... the MVP lasted her about 4 days. MVP has a seriously wicked battery



The MVP lasts me a day and a half


----------



## Metal Liz (14/4/14)

I definitely vape a lot @annemarievdh hahaha, definitely more than what i smoked (and that was 30 - 40 on a good day), but it is just soooo yummy 
I have both my evod tanks running and fill them both up atleast twice a day, don't know how much that relates to in juice though cause i'm not too sure about the juice capacity of the evod tanks


----------



## annemarievdh (14/4/14)

Metal Liz said:


> I definitely vape a lot @annemarievdh hahaha, definitely more than what i smoked (and that was 30 - 40 on a good day), but it is just soooo yummy
> I have both my evod tanks running and fill them both up atleast twice a day, don't know how much that relates to in juice though cause i'm not too sure about the juice capacity of the evod tanks



Since Friday when I got the i30s, I've been vapeing 12ml per day before that I only vaped about 6ml a day. So now battery's will die even sooner


----------



## Metal Liz (14/4/14)

hahaha wow @annemarievdh you're having fun with your new toy hey!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zodiac (14/4/14)

Metal Liz said:


> I definitely vape a lot @annemarievdh hahaha, definitely more than what i smoked (and that was 30 - 40 on a good day), but it is just soooo yummy
> I have both my evod tanks running and fill them both up atleast twice a day, don't know how much that relates to in juice though cause i'm not too sure about the juice capacity of the evod tanks


The Evod tank has a capacity of about 1.5ml, which means if you are filling each one at least twice a day, that would mean 3ml each, so 6ml for the day.

Evods are my personal favourite, i prefer them over ANYTHING else, like its my 'Marlboro Light'. I don't need anything more or less, just right. Although that doesn't stop me from still buying new vaping gadgets all the time

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Metal Liz (14/4/14)

Thanks for the tank info @Zodiac  now I know that in the future i'm going to have to cut down on juice "consumption" hahaha  well atleast try to haha! I love my evod tanks too, they work perfectly for me, no messy leakages and a great vape!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Metal Liz (14/4/14)

@annemarievdh as per @Zodiac's post above it seems we are or atleast were on par with vaping and juice / battery usage.... now i'm actually scared to get that mvp hahaha

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh (14/4/14)

Metal Liz said:


> @annemarievdh as per @Zodiac's post above it seems we are or atleast were on par with vaping and juice / battery usage.... now i'm actually scared to get that mvp hahaha



Hahaha no with my MVP and the iClear16b clearomizer I vaped about 6ml a day but with the i30s I got Friday it changed to 12ml a day


----------



## Metal Liz (14/4/14)

ah okay and with vaping 6ml on your mvp with iclear16b how long did your battery last? just interested to know, seeing that at the moment i'm running through both my evods and my evod VV on one day

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zodiac (14/4/14)

Metal Liz said:


> Thanks for the tank info @Zodiac  now I know that in the future i'm going to have to cut down on juice "consumption" hahaha  well atleast try to haha! I love my evod tanks too, they work perfectly for me, no messy leakages and a great vape!


An Evod lover on Ecigssa openly expressing their love for the little Evod, whoohooo, @Metal Liz, you are my new best friend  Although i also know of a few Evod lovers, but they refuse to come out the closet, here on the forums they pull out their big guns, hahahha

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## annemarievdh (14/4/14)

Metal Liz said:


> ah okay and with vaping 6ml on your mvp with iclear16b how long did your battery last? just interested to know, seeing that at the moment i'm running through both my evods and my evod VV on one day



Well I think it lasted about 2 and a half 3 days now its 1 and a half

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Metal Liz (14/4/14)

hahaha well it's all thanks to this awesome forum that i developed my love for my evods  thanks to some wonderful people that sent me a care package  @Zodiac, have you expressed your love for your evod yet on the Cloud Selfie - Hall of Fame?


----------



## annemarievdh (14/4/14)

O and you can vape the MVP while it s charging

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Metal Liz (14/4/14)

annemarievdh said:


> Well I think it lasted about 2 and a half 3 days now its 1 and a half


wow that's some great battery life there!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz (14/4/14)

annemarievdh said:


> O and you can vape the MVP while it s charging


Whaaaaat!!! really!!! okay now you are seriously selling me on this MVP!!! time to start eating dry bread and drinking water hahaha all monies to go to the MVP kittie hahaha

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver (14/4/14)

Hey @Zodiac, i fully understand you!

I am loving my mini PT2. Its like a trusty friend. And is my reference point and go to device. Not to mention my preferred portable. 

Can you believe I have not tried the EVOD yet. Need to try it. Have you tried the Evod2 and if so, which do you prefer?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## annemarievdh (14/4/14)

Metal Liz said:


> Whaaaaat!!! really!!! okay now you are seriously selling me on this MVP!!! time to start eating dry bread and drinking water hahaha all monies to go to the MVP kittie hahaha



Hahahaha its all personal perseverance,

PS: you can charge your bb or iPhone with you MVP


----------



## Zodiac (14/4/14)

Metal Liz said:


> hahaha well it's all thanks to this awesome forum that i developed my love for my evods  thanks to some wonderful people that sent me a care package  @Zodiac, have you expressed your love for your evod yet on the Cloud Selfie - Hall of Fame?


No i haven't @Metal Liz, i suppose for the Cloud Selfie - Wall of Fame, i will also have to pull out my big guns

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Metal Liz (14/4/14)

annemarievdh said:


> Hahahaha its all personal perseverance,
> 
> PS: you can charge your bb or iPhone with you MVP


No man, seriously! hahaha can you please stop now, cause this is quickly turning into a MUST HAVE IT NOW instead of and "i can wait, maybe even till my birthday" hahahaha!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Metal Liz (14/4/14)

Zodiac said:


> No i haven't @Metal Liz, i suppose for the Cloud Selfie - Wall of Fame, i will also have to pull out my big guns


no no no... you have to atleast do one with your evod!!!!  Show the love hehehe

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## annemarievdh (14/4/14)

Metal Liz said:


> No man, seriously! hahaha can you please stop now, cause this is quickly turning into a MUST HAVE IT NOW instead of and "i can wait, maybe even till my birthday" hahahaha!!!



Hahahaha sorry

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Metal Liz (14/4/14)

annemarievdh said:


> Hahahaha sorry


no you're not hahaha

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## annemarievdh (14/4/14)

Metal Liz said:


> no you're not hahaha



Oeps BUSTED hahahaha

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Zodiac (14/4/14)

Silver said:


> Hey @Zodiac, i fully understand you!
> 
> I am loving my mini PT2. Its like a trusty friend. And is my reference point and go to device. Not to mention my preferred portable.
> 
> Can you believe I have not tried the EVOD yet. Need to try it. Have you tried the Evod2 and if so, which do you prefer?


I think you owe it to yourself to try the Evod @Silver, they are so cheap, yet so effective. Very similar to the mini PT2, minus the metallic taste. I know you have removed the metal drip tip and replaced with a plastic one, which helps alot, but theres just that something else thats just magic in the Evod. ( I only use the 1.8ohm resistance coils )

I haven't tried the Evod 2 yet. I have tried everything else that Kanger made after the Evod though, and still prefer Evods. To me its like it was a fluke from Kanger, because nothing that came after beat it  ...unless the Evod 2 is it...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zodiac (14/4/14)

Metal Liz said:


> no no no... you have to atleast do one with your evod!!!!  Show the love hehehe


Well in that case, can i use both my Evods ( Ebony and Ivory ) ?  Together they make a descent cloud


----------



## Silver (14/4/14)

Ok many thanks @Zodiac 
I appreciate your feedback

I hear what you are saying about the metallic taste on the mpT2 even after replacing with a plastic tip. 

I need to give the EVOD a try.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Metal Liz (14/4/14)

hahaha that you can definitely do @Zodiac, as long as you show us proof that that's actually what you used  ??

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zodiac (14/4/14)

Metal Liz said:


> hahaha that you can definitely do @Zodiac, as long as you show us proof that that's actually what you used  ??


 I would never cheat on my Evods

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Gazzacpt (14/4/14)

Zodiac said:


> An Evod lover on Ecigssa openly expressing their love for the little Evod, whoohooo, @Metal Liz, you are my new best friend  Although i also know of a few Evod lovers, but they refuse to come out the closet, here on the forums they pull out their big guns, hahahha


I use my little evods everyday my adv (unflavoured) is in one and something with menthol (either berry with menthol or straight menthol) in the other. Then my russian has some or other tobbaco in it. Evod is my go to device for no mess no fuss vaping. They see more use than any of my other gear.

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Metal Liz (14/4/14)

i need some advice on the whole "saving for an upgrade" point... which would be the better one to save for...?

http://www.vapeking.co.za/innokin-itaste-vtr-itvtr.html

or 

http://www.vapeking.co.za/innokin-itaste-mvp-20-shine-edition-itmvpv2s.html


----------



## Gizmo (14/4/14)

VTR is the better performing device but is bulky and heavy. The MVP is a good performer and excellent value

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/4/14)

Metal Liz said:


> i need some advice on the whole "saving for an upgrade" point... which would be the better one to save for...?
> 
> http://www.vapeking.co.za/innokin-itaste-vtr-itvtr.html
> 
> ...



No question... the MVP for you Lizzie... the VTR is very heavy and not all tank fits on it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Zodiac (14/4/14)

Yes, i fully agree with @Gizmo and @Rob Fisher.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## TylerD (14/4/14)

Metal Liz said:


> i need some advice on the whole "saving for an upgrade" point... which would be the better one to save for...?
> 
> http://www.vapeking.co.za/innokin-itaste-vtr-itvtr.html
> 
> ...


If you thought the Reo is big, this one beats it by a mile! And prob 3x heavier than the Reo, if not more.
MVP will be perfect!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## BhavZ (14/4/14)

The VTR requires a charger and extra batteries. The VTR can go down to 0.8ohms and does 15w. Solid build but is quite heavy and is restricted to take tanks that are less than 23mm in diameter. 

The MVP is a complete battery, has pass-thru which means you can vape while it is charging. It can act as an emergency battery back charging your phone if need be. It is limited to 11w however. 

The VTR is a fair bit more than the MVP especially if you still need to get a charger and batteries. My opinion would be to go for the MVP.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## TylerD (14/4/14)

Metal Liz said:


> i need some advice on the whole "saving for an upgrade" point... which would be the better one to save for...?
> 
> http://www.vapeking.co.za/innokin-itaste-vtr-itvtr.html
> 
> ...


If you thought the Reo is big, this one beats it by a mile! And prob 3x heavier than the Reo, if not more.
MVP will be perfect!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ShaneW (14/4/14)

Yip, you need to go to gym and lift weights at least twice a week handle the VTR with ease. Also you will need to buy 2 batteries and a charger(another R400 or so) but the MVP is all inclusive.

MVP for the win!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Metal Liz (14/4/14)

Awesome stuff guys, thanks for the great replies!!! the MVP it is then  the tank that you get with, will be cool hey? i don't need to look at buying a different one aswell?


----------



## annemarievdh (14/4/14)

Metal Liz said:


> i need some advice on the whole "saving for an upgrade" point... which would be the better one to save for...?
> 
> http://www.vapeking.co.za/innokin-itaste-vtr-itvtr.html
> 
> ...



Ok, I'm crazy about the VTR, it is a realy good vape. Very good quality, heavy, shiny and Robust. Cant fit any clearomizer on it, little bit of a downer.

The MVP is heavier then the battery's you are use to but not to heavy. Very good quality, sturdy, good looking and have bling  and can fit any clearomizer on it and it will look good.

here is mine

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## TylerD (14/4/14)

Metal Liz said:


> i need some advice on the whole "saving for an upgrade" point... which would be the better one to save for...?
> 
> http://www.vapeking.co.za/innokin-itaste-vtr-itvtr.html
> 
> ...


If you thought the Reo is big, this one beats it by a mile! And prob 3x heavier than the Reo, if not more.
MVP will be perfect!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh (14/4/14)

Metal Liz said:


> Awesome stuff guys, thanks for the great replies!!! the MVP it is then  the tank that you get with, will be cool hey? i don't need to look at buying a different one aswell?



You get the iClear16b with it. Its a grait tank. Only reason I got myself the i30s is because I tried Jaco's VTR's on my MVP and didn't wanted to give it back hahaha

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Metal Liz (14/4/14)

annemarievdh said:


> Ok, I'm crazy about the VTR, it is a realy good vape. Very good quality, heavy, shiny and Robust. Cant fit any clearomizer on it, little bit of a downer.
> 
> The MVP is heavier then the battery's you are use to but not to heavy. Very good quality, sturdy, good looking and have bling  and can fit any clearomizer on it and it will look good.
> 
> here is mine


you already sold me on it this morning hahaha i was just having a squiz on the website now and saw the other one that also looks pretty wicked and thought i'd pop the question for "review"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShaneW (14/4/14)

The MVP comes with a iclear 30. It's a big top coil clearo. Personally I don't like them but they really not bad.


----------



## Metal Liz (14/4/14)

hahaha classic @annemarievdh

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ (14/4/14)

Metal Liz said:


> Awesome stuff guys, thanks for the great replies!!! the MVP it is then  the tank that you get with, will be cool hey? i don't need to look at buying a different one aswell?



Some people dont like the iClear 30 cause they are top coil. However your current evod tanks will work on the MVP as well.

The only real challenge now would be what colour MVP to choose


----------



## annemarievdh (14/4/14)

Hahahaha ok ok but just one thing more...

Here is the size difference :

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz (14/4/14)

BhavZ said:


> Some people dont like the iClear 30 cause they are top coil. However your current evod tanks will work on the MVP as well.
> 
> The only real challenge now would be what colour MVP to choose


Awesome, that's so cool that they will fit!!! mmm... lemme think... colour....? BLACK!!! Definitely!! hahaha


----------



## Metal Liz (14/4/14)

annemarievdh said:


> Hahahaha ok ok but just one thing more...
> 
> Here is the size difference :


sheez ja that is quite a big difference hey!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ShaneW (14/4/14)

Metal Liz said:


> Awesome, that's so cool that they will fit!!! mmm... lemme think... colour....? BLACK!!! Definitely!! hahaha



With a skull print  there it's a nice flat surface for that

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## annemarievdh (14/4/14)

Metal Liz said:


> sheez ja that is quite a big difference hey!



Jip Jip and the white tank on the MVP is the tank you get with it. Its a iClear16B

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz (14/4/14)

ShaneW said:


> With a skull print  there it's a nice flat surface for that


a SKULL print!!! Do you get that stuff for it????? Yeah for sure hahaha i will definitely love that!!! hahaha

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShaneW (14/4/14)

Check how cool it looks with a black Evod

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Metal Liz (14/4/14)

i would love the pink one's design in black


----------



## Metal Liz (14/4/14)

thanks for making me search a little further in stead of the bling ones @ShaneW , this is the one i will be saving for 

http://www.vapeking.co.za/innokin-itaste-mvp-20-laser-black-itmvpv2.html

My evod tanks will look wicked on it

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## TylerD (14/4/14)

Metal Liz said:


> thanks for making me search a little further in stead of the bling ones @ShaneW , this is the one i will be saving for
> 
> http://www.vapeking.co.za/innokin-itaste-mvp-20-laser-black-itmvpv2.html
> 
> My evod tanks will look wicked on it


And it's actually cheaper!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Silver (15/4/14)

@ShaneW, that black MVP does indeed look really nice with the black EVOD
Nice one!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre (15/4/14)

Sitting on the plane from Paris noticed the guy right in front or me was filling his black evod (on a black evod battery). We were both stealth vaping during the the flight and nobody noticed. We were not even aware of each other until almost landing when I saw him filling. Found a vape shop in Brussels, but only selling 0 mg, juice with nicotine not allowed to be sold in Belgium.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan (15/4/14)

I wonder how long its going to take before they ban vape equipment on carry-on luggage.


----------



## ShaneW (15/4/14)

I was busted on the plane the other day.... local flight.

Not sure if it was the woman next to me, or if it was spotted my hand when I stood up to let her out to go to the bathroom.

The airhostess said... sir we do not allow the use of electronic cigarettes on this flight. Was quite taken aback.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## johan (15/4/14)

It seems to me - extreme stealth vape systems are the next revolution on the horizon

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Metal Liz (15/4/14)

ooops @ShaneW we should all practice our stealth vaping hahaha and make sure we sit next to friendlies on planes hehehe


----------



## ShaneW (15/4/14)

I was doing well in the stealth department until the 2nd glass wine... then the stealth part slipped a bit

My colleague next to me was also stealth vaping so one of us messed it up

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Metal Liz (17/4/14)

okay, so I think it's time for a bit of a flavour review update with my Evod VV battery - My now ADV is a 70/30 mix of VM Choc Mint (12mg) and VM Menthol Ice (18mg) - which i'm running seriously low on again - luckily next week is payday and time for restocking of juices hahaha! It is a match made in vaping heaven! I've played around with my VV battery, but it seems premium flavour is at 4.2. Loads of vapour, flavour and TH! the absolute vaping trifecta  The choc mint gives it a slight sweetish flavour (as i've mentioned before not too sweet, for me that's very important) whenre the mint in it and the MI compliments each other perfectly and opens up all the airways without being too harsh! I definitely need to get myself some more of this 

Next one i want to try is VM Strawberry with MI mixed in there. 

Happy vaping everyone!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Metal Liz (23/4/14)

Leaving in about 15mins to go get my MVP!!!! whoop whoop!!!!  can't wait

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## annemarievdh (23/4/14)

Metal Liz said:


> Leaving in about 15mins to go get my MVP!!!! whoop whoop!!!!  can't wait



*CONGRATS!!!* _As soon as you have it _*I WANT PHOTOS*!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Metal Liz (23/4/14)

Still in the car on the way back to the office, will send pics soon 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan (23/4/14)

Don't text and drive! we want to see the photos on the forum, not in the Cape Argus.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Metal Liz (23/4/14)

Oops sorry @johan, I know it's no excuse but I was stationary at a robot when I sent the reply 

Herewith some pics of my new toy 











Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/4/14)

So sweet Lizzie! You gonna love it!

Good job you were stationary when posting because that could have been a rather large fine!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## johan (23/4/14)

Awesome! setup, vape and then review?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz (23/4/14)

i will do as soon as i figure all this out hahaha, at the moment i'm almost to scared to touch it hahahaha

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Andre (23/4/14)

Metal Liz said:


> Oops sorry @johan, I know it's no excuse but I was stationary at a robot when I sent the reply
> 
> Herewith some pics of my new toy
> 
> ...


Awesome, enjoy.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Die Kriek (23/4/14)

What a beauty! Hope she gives you many joyous vapes!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Metal Liz (23/4/14)

okay, i'm subjected to some Liqua Apple (that they gave me as a sample with my MVP cause i said i wasn't a fan) as my first vape in my new toy... I have it set at 4.2V and 8W so far, plenty of vapour, plenty of flavour (even though not that great a taste) and GREAT throat hit!!! Wish i had some of oupa's juices left as my first MVP vape attempt... soon though, placed an order this morning  

Have to say the fact that the mouth piece swivels around is pretty cool, but otherwise it's a pretty fuggly tank hahaha 

Will play around some more, and write some more reviews on different settings and different juices

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ (23/4/14)

Congrats! @Metal Liz , happy vaping and a review is definitely needed

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## TylerD (23/4/14)

Metal Liz said:


> Oops sorry @johan, I know it's no excuse but I was stationary at a robot when I sent the reply
> 
> Herewith some pics of my new toy
> 
> ...


Awesome Liz! Glad you got your MVP! Whoop!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## annemarievdh (23/4/14)

@Metal Liz 
_
Have Fun!!   There is no turning back bwhahahahaha _

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Metal Liz (23/4/14)

@VapeCulture was just here to deliver me a little care package of 5 different samples of some mystery juices... so as soon as i finish this Liqua that's abusing my MVP haha i will try the first sample and continue writing my reviews on it  Thanks for the great advice guys and gals on getting my MVP, i'm LOVING it!!!!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (23/4/14)

Great @Metal Liz - 
Enjoy the MVP - it is truly a wonderful device.
Have had nothing but pleasure from mine - and it goes on and on and on.... as I am sure you will see...

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Metal Liz (23/4/14)

Not sure if i like the puff counter though hahaha, telling me exactly how much i puff, i don't know if that's a good thing hahahaha

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (23/4/14)

To me the puff counter is one of the most useful things.

I know I get about 900 puffs with my setup until it goes flat
So just looking at the puff counter tells me how much charge I have left.

If I am in a hurry and need to leave for the rest of the day and it says 200 puffs, then I know I will be more than fine. If it says 750 then I will rather take another battery...
Very useful feature for me.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Metal Liz (23/4/14)

wow didn't think about it that way @Silver, thanks for the headsup hahaha

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh (23/4/14)

Silver said:


> To me the puff counter is one of the most useful things.
> 
> I know I get about 900 puffs with my setup until it goes flat
> So just looking at the puff counter tells me how much charge I have left.
> ...




Thanx, didn't even think of that but its true. But mine is giving me a orange light and is only on 599 pufs

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (23/4/14)

Pleasure @annemarievdh 

Oh no, here we go again, comparing the number of puffs

It depends heavily on what power you use, what coil you have in there and how long your puffs are.

If you are on Orange at 599, thats not too bad. You'll probably get to about 700. 

I take 3-4 second puffs, am on 7.5 to 8 Watts and am using a 1.5 ohm custom coil. My last cycle lasted 787 puffs. When I used the stock mPT2 coils and 7.0 Watts I was getting just over 1,000 puffs

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## annemarievdh (23/4/14)

I was on 9.5 p and 3.7 v with my iClear16D 2.1 coil. 

Changed it to 11.0 p and 3.9 about 10 min ago.


----------



## Silver (23/4/14)

Ok, thats higher power than me - so you can expect fewer puffs - that explains it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh (23/4/14)

Silver said:


> Ok, thats higher power than me - so you can expect fewer puffs - that explains it.



That does, when I have my i30s on, I put it on the lowest settings 3.3v and 6.0p and it last over a 1000 puffs

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh (23/4/14)

aaaannnndddd it dead...


----------



## Metal Liz (23/4/14)

hahaha ag no man girl  time for charge vaping hahaha


----------



## annemarievdh (23/4/14)

hahaha it is charging and I'm vaping

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reinvanhardt (23/4/14)

annemarievdh said:


> That does, when I have my i30s on, I put it on the lowest settings 3.3v and 6.0p and it last over a 1000 puffs



Hi @annemarievdh. Incase you're not aware, just to be sure...

You can adjust the Voltage *or* the power, not both at the same time. You select either Variable Voltage mode and adjust accordingly or you select Variable Wattage mode and adjust accordingly. It just seemed from the way you reported your power and voltage that you might not know.

If you did indeed know please accept my humblest apologies for underestimating your skillz

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## annemarievdh (23/4/14)

Reinvanhardt said:


> Hi @annemarievdh. Incase you're not aware, just to be sure...
> 
> You can adjust the Voltage *or* the power, not both at the same time. You select either Variable Voltage mode and adjust accordingly or you select Variable Wattage mode and adjust accordingly. It just seemed from the way you reported your power and voltage that you might not know.
> 
> If you did indeed know please accept my humblest apologies for underestimating your skillz



Ok, obviously I didn't know and I still dont know, I'm confused now

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reinvanhardt (23/4/14)

annemarievdh said:


> Ok, obviously I didn't know and I still dont know, I'm confused now



When adjusting your MVP for your best vape experience, it's only necessary to focus on either the voltage or the power. Your device has the ability to put out a certain voltage, or it has the ability to put out a certain wattage (power). It is your choice of which to play with. I would suggest however that you stick with variable power and only adjust that.

In other words when you find your sweet spot on a certain power level, like 8 watts, don't switch back to voltage mode as it will negate the power setting.

A more detailed explanation can be arranged but this is all you need to know for a solid vape experience.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## annemarievdh (23/4/14)

Reinvanhardt said:


> When adjusting your MVP for your best vape experience, it's only necessary to focus on either the voltage or the power. Your device has the ability to put out a certain voltage, or it has the ability to put out a certain wattage (power). It is your choice of which to play with. I would suggest however that you stick with variable power and only adjust that.
> 
> In other words when you find your sweet spot on a certain power level, like 8 watts, don't switch back to voltage mode as it will negate the power setting.
> 
> A more detailed explanation can be arranged but this is all you need to know for a solid vape experience.




Thank you, I will try that. And I didn't know that. You learn something new every day

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Metal Liz (24/4/14)

Devdev also gave me a great tutorial yesterday on how to use my MVP, it's pretty interesting stuff 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz (24/4/14)

okay so the flavour journey has started again 

Vaping on : MVP with Evod Tank at 8.5W with standard 2.2ohm coil

First mystery sample from Vape Culture
Definitely Liquorice , a very nice vape even though i'm not a fan of the taste of liquorice though. Loads of vapour, no heavy hit on the throat and the flavour is bursting of liquorice!

Second mystery sample
Tobacco, no sweet flavour tones but there is a slight hint of some vanilla, i think, on the exhale... mmm very nice! Also loads of vapour and this one has a WAY better TH  , loving this one for sure! wish i had some of oupa's menthol ice to mix in with this, it would be a rocking vape

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rex_Bael (24/4/14)

Mystery sample one is definitely on my list. I've been wondering about a liquorice flavour.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz (24/4/14)

feel like shouting it from the rooftops  MY MVP ROCKS MY WORLD  set at 8.5W with my standard 2.2ohm coil - i've been constantly vaping it since i got it yesterday, 1057 puffs counted thus far and she's still on green!!!! Freaking AWESOME!!!!!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/4/14)

Metal Liz said:


> feel like shouting it from the rooftops  MY MVP ROCKS MY WORLD  set at 8.5W with my standard 2.2ohm coil - i've been constantly vaping it since i got it yesterday, 1057 puffs counted thus far and she's still on green!!!! Freaking AWESOME!!!!!



I know the feeling! So lekker when you hit the spot!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Metal Liz (24/4/14)

Mystery bottle numer 3 - mmmm... this one boggles my mind... definitely a fruity flavour, not too sure wich one though... def not berries, could be peach, but detect a hint of citrus too...it has a really nice taste to it... loads of clouds and a nice TH, lovely smell aswell! Def a thumbs up from me 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz (24/4/14)

My new best friend hahaha

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## johan (24/4/14)

No skulls, dragons and Goth thingies on the MVP yet?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Metal Liz (24/4/14)

Hahaha if I knew where to get those thingies without messing my bestie up, I would have it on already haha 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## crack2483 (24/4/14)

Metal Liz said:


> Hahaha if I knew where to get those thingies without messing my bestie up, I would have it on already haha
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk



Goth wraps.com. 









Kidding. I made that up 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Metal Liz (24/4/14)

Hahaha!!! But then again she looks so beautiful already on her own... but a skull - a small one - could just maybe give her that rocker (i.e. not goth) looks 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (24/4/14)

Metal Liz said:


> feel like shouting it from the rooftops  MY MVP ROCKS MY WORLD  set at 8.5W with my standard 2.2ohm coil - i've been constantly vaping it since i got it yesterday, 1057 puffs counted thus far and she's still on green!!!! Freaking AWESOME!!!!!



So glad for you @Metal Liz - well done for getting to this point!
You have persevered so you deserve it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Metal Liz (24/4/14)

Bwhahaha!!! Just loaded the same pic on my fb aswell and a friend of mine commented "what the F is that!!!???" Hahaha he's one of those that always wants to grab a couple of puffs whenever I'm around 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Metal Liz (24/4/14)

Thanks for the kind words @Silver 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz (24/4/14)

Mystery sample number 4 - this one definitely tastes like bubblegum  and I'm a definite fan!!! Yummyyyy!!! Not too sweet, great flavour, a little low on the TH, but a change in my mvp settings fixes that quickly, awesome vapour production! 
A definite thumbs up from me 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Metal Liz (24/4/14)

Quick question... How do I know when my mvp is fully charged...? 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## crack2483 (24/4/14)

Metal Liz said:


> Quick question... How do I know when my mvp is fully charged...?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk



When the light goes off. if its still green, it's still charging.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (24/4/14)

As @crack2483 said. 

It takes quite a while to charge. I think at least 2 hours or even 3 hours from flat

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ (25/4/14)

Silver said:


> As @crack2483 said.
> 
> It takes quite a while to charge. I think at least 2 hours or even 3 hours from flat


That seems pretty short considering it is a 2600mah battery.

My efest 1600mah on the nitecore charge takes between 3-4hrs to fully charge

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz (25/4/14)

Yup, def longer than 2-3 hours cause I was still awake in that time, but then fell asleep, so no idea how long it took  but this morning it was fully charged 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (25/4/14)

Ok I guess you are right @BhavZ 
Lets say 4 hours. 
I hae other batteries I use while its charging so havent really needed to sit and wait for it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz (25/4/14)

I may have prolomged the charging though cause I used the awesome feature it has - vape on charge hahaha 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Derick (25/4/14)

Vape on charge is awesome - or "passthrough" charging as they call it - especially at work where you don't necessarily have a spare battery

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz (25/4/14)

i think i might be in heaven!!! some VM Menthol Ice in the MVP  mmmmm.... WOW!!!!!! Thanks for the excellent service @Oupa, your lovely lady absolutely Rocks!!!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Metal Liz (25/4/14)

Okay so a definite thumbs up from me for the peach rooibos 




Lovely taste to it, plenty of flavour like all of @Oupa's liquids, loads of clouds and a decent TH on 8.5W on the MVP  definitely a repeat order from me hahaha

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## crack2483 (25/4/14)

Metal Liz said:


> Okay so a definite thumbs up from me for the peach rooibos
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I may have missed a post or two but have you tried peach2 rooibos? Super super flavour! One of my top vapour mountain juices. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Metal Liz (25/4/14)

The vm4 on the other hand... mmm.. very very sweet... will have to retry it properly when I don't have too many voddies and tequilas in me, at the moment it's not giving me a very good feeling hahaha, making my tummy churn a bit... had to mix some menthol ice in to make it bearable... will regroup again tomorrow and see how it goes 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz (25/4/14)

Nope  only ordered this one today, wanted to see how I felt about the taste before going into flavour overload hahaha 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (25/4/14)

Metal Liz said:


> i think i might be in heaven!!! some VM Menthol Ice in the MVP  mmmmm.... WOW!!!!!! Thanks for the excellent service @Oupa, your lovely lady absolutely Rocks!!!!!



*some VM Menthol Ice in the MVP*

That is a first @Metal Liz - you have to show us where the MVP's hidden tank is. Do you fill it from the side? 

Or is it that the voddies have started taking effect? 

LOL

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Metal Liz (25/4/14)

Hahaha don't get clever now, I meant to say on?  and that was before the voddies... I don't party at work... only after hahaha 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## annemarievdh (25/4/14)

Hahahahaha @Silver. Thats so sharp

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Metal Liz (25/4/14)

Hahaha I miss you guys and the jokes when not at work... just not the same on tapatalk... 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (25/4/14)

PS - @Metal Liz 
I also love Peach Rooibos and find the VM4 way too sweet
I recall most VM4 lovers saying that the VM4 gets better after it stands for a while - so maybe try it again in a week or two

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz (25/4/14)

Will definitely try that then cause even with the menthol ice that super sweetness is still coming through and hitting me in the pit of my stomach... I even put the tank on my evod vv battery to try reduce flavour... have the peach rooibos matched with the mvp and loving it 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (25/4/14)

I have tried VM4 a few times - and it just doesnt do it for me.
Was quite upset actually, because that was the juice that everyone was raving about when I started.
It was one of the first few VM juices I tried.

But I am not worried since VM has produced a number of gems in my arsenal

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## crack2483 (25/4/14)

Silver said:


> I have tried VM4 a few times - and it just doesnt do it for me.
> Was quite upset actually, because that was the juice that everyone was raving about when I started.
> It was one of the first few VM juices I tried.
> 
> But I am not worried since VM has produced a number of gems in my arsenal



 that's my golden liquid. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz (25/4/14)

You don't find it too sweet?

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (25/4/14)

Always reminds me of @Tom's payoff line in his juice reviews:

..... and remember, taste is subjective....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Metal Liz (25/4/14)

Understandable  for sure!

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Metal Liz (25/4/14)

My setup for now... my twisps have found new owners in the hands of my mom and dad to help with their stinkie habits...  the wow is for when the craving for a stinkie hits bad, it tastes just as horrible as a real stinkie and that one is equivalent to a full box of stinkies  3 puffs and the craving is completely gone!

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (26/4/14)

Clever container for the small juice bottles 

And I like the EVOD/MVP standing proud - looks really good with the black tank

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Metal Liz (26/4/14)

One month stinkie free today!!! Whoop whoop 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Silver (26/4/14)

Congrats @Metal Liz 
Wishing you plain sailing to the 6 month mark!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Metal Liz (26/4/14)

Thanks so much! I hope it will be 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## johan (26/4/14)

Congratulations @Metal Liz - I enjoyed your vaping journey so far, and hope to see you comment next year: "One year stinkie free today!!! Whoop whoop"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (26/4/14)

Congrat on the one month. A real milestone. From here on it is plain sailing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz (26/4/14)

Thanks for all the kind words and all the amazing support!! 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rex_Bael (28/4/14)

Congrats on the one month mark @Metal Liz, I love seeing people hit these milestones and still going strong

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## MurderDoll (29/4/14)

Congrats on the first milestone!

First of many happy vaping days Im sure!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## PeterHarris (6/5/14)

congrats liz, i only realized now i was over the month mark aswell.

i had so much fun i didnt even realize hahahaha

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz (6/5/14)

congrats @PeterHarris!!! Rock on dude


----------



## Metal Liz (9/5/14)

i got an admission of guilt 
.................................................
.................................................
.................................................
.................................................
.................................................
.................................................
.................................................
.................................................
...... VM4 has grown on me!!! 

after leaving it alone since the first time try, i decided to give it a proper go again and it's actually very nice now, not as sweet and the tobacco flavour has gotten way more pronounced!!! definitely like this one now

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Rex_Bael (9/5/14)

VM4 is currently my ADV, I can always come back to it like a long lost friend.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## crack2483 (9/5/14)

Rex_Bael said:


> VM4 is currently my ADV, I can always come back to it like a long lost friend.



This^^^^

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Metal Liz (13/5/14)

Okay, my first review of the feellife juices (70/30 pg/vg)
 all on my mvp at 8W

Deluxe Tobacco 18mg - proper tobacco taste with a nutty flavour on the exhale, not too fond of it on its own but decent to mix with other flavours, loads of vapour and a nice TH.

Apricot 18mg - WOW!!!! Yummyyyy! Great refreshing flavour, loads of vapour and decent TH! Really like this one 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Metal Liz (13/5/14)

Feellife Ice Mint 18mg - WOW also very yummy, very nice mint flavour, not over powering with a slight sweet tingle to it, really like this one too  great TH and again loads of flavour and vapour!!! Keep the good times rolling 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Metal Liz (13/5/14)

Okay I think I'm heading for a silver with this peach hahaha! Starting to feel a little light headed hahaha *blush* But it's just sooooo nice, I can't put it down hahaha!!! 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Andre (13/5/14)

@Metal Liz - I know you feel nice and secure in your own corner here, but it would be nice for future reference (members and the vendors concerned) if you did your juice impressions in the review section. Just start a Feellife thread in that section and pin down your impressions. No need to follow the review format, just impressions also build up to the reputation, good or bad, of juices. Not compulsory, but methinks it is just better that way? 
Not that you are the only one. See vape journeys all over - @Die Kriek and others. No problem, and do mention the juices in the vape journals, but do take the time to also pen down your impressions in the Review section. This helps all members - difficult to search for juice impressions if not there.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Tom (13/5/14)

crack2483 said:


> This^^^^
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk





Rex_Bael said:


> VM4 is currently my ADV, I can always come back to it like a long lost friend.


....and that 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bwbwings (15/5/14)

Metal Liz said:


> I quite enjoy this little one - Turkish Tobacco, it's not too harsh on the throat and has a pleasant taste to it... I have to admit though, I'm missing the berries taste and will definitely have to invest some very soon, would love to try mix that with some tobacco flavour
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk



Hey Liz, Awesome job on the reviews... one is particular interest to me is this one of the Turkish.

I don't know if you can elaborate more on the actual tones of this liquid and (so hoping) you can compare this to the Turkish tobacco from Liqua.

I am really hoping this is more spicy as the Liqua is a bit too sweet for me.

Thanks again for all your time and effort on this


----------



## Metal Liz (15/5/14)

i haven't tried the liqua turkish tobacco, but that little one was truly a nice tobacco flavour, i do remember some spicy tones and definitely no sweetness that i remember

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bwbwings (15/5/14)

Metal Liz said:


> i haven't tried the liqua turkish tobacco, but that little one was truly a nice tobacco flavour, i do remember some spicy tones and definitely no sweetness that i remember



WOOHOO, that sounds really encouraging... I hope there is left when the tastebox gets to me ...

Thank you got getting back sooooooooo quickly, I really appreciate your feedback

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz (15/5/14)

only a pleasure dude, when are you getting your tastebox?


----------



## bwbwings (15/5/14)

N


Metal Liz said:


> only a pleasure dude, when are you getting your tastebox?



No idea actually, added my name a while ago, pretty sure it is going around and will get to me eventually

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz (15/5/14)

i just had a look at the list and it seems we're on the same list for the tastebox, so i'm hoping that there will be another one of those little bottles in the box you're waiting on


----------



## debslouw (15/5/14)

Metal Liz said:


> okay, so i decided to change my thread's name so i can keep adding onto my flavour journey  hope that's cool hehe
> 
> I followed @johan's advice and started with VM Menthol Ice after giving it a good shake.
> I'm trying it in my black evod, cause there was less juice in there and i could finish it quicker than my pink tank hahaha
> ...


Does the VM Menthol Ice have the same type of menthol flavour you get with menthol stinkies (cigs)?


----------



## Andre (15/5/14)

debslouw said:


> Does the VM Menthol Ice have the same type of menthol flavour you get with menthol stinkies (cigs)?


Yes for me it has, probably stronger. I frequently mix some of Vapour Mountain's Menthol Concentrate (3 to 5 drops per 5 ml) with naturally extracted tobacco juices for that menthol kick. Many mix the VM Menthol Ice juice with their tobaccos and also fruity juices for the same effect.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Metal Liz (15/5/14)

Hi @debslouw, i don't think it's the same type no... i was on camel activate, that had a more spearmint flavour to it, where the VM MI, oh my word, only one word to describe it - AMAZING!!, is a very refreshing mint flavouring that opens ALL the airways, definitely worth a try if you liked menthol stinkies. It makes you realise that without a doubt vaping is a hundred times better and more yummy that smoking

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## debslouw (15/5/14)

Metal Liz said:


> Hi @debslouw, i don't think it's the same type no... i was on camel activate, that had a more spearmint flavour to it, where the VM MI, oh my word, only one word to describe it - AMAZING!!, is a very refreshing mint flavouring that opens ALL the airways, definitely worth a try if you liked menthol stinkies. It makes you realise that without a doubt vaping is a hundred times better and more yummy that smoking


Awesome - definitely want to try that!! Vaping is definitely better than stinkies but haven't totally quit yet, but have a lot less than I used to, cut back quite alot! But am getting there...lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz (15/5/14)

that's awesome, how long have you been vaping for? it takes a while in the beginning to completely be rid of them stinkies, just give yourself some time and before you know it you'll be rid of them completely  what mod are you using at the mo?


----------



## Ollypop (15/5/14)

I can't go anywhere on the forum without reading about how delicious VM is. Even though my stuff hasn't arrived yet I'm tempted to buy some VM and another 2 tanks.

This thread is giving me some ideas on flavours to choose.

Have you tried VM Vanilla?


----------



## Metal Liz (15/5/14)

hey @Ollypop, dude you can't go wrong with @Oupa's juices, they are absolutely delicious! haven't tried his vanilla yet, but it's definitely on my GOT TO GET list hahaha

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## debslouw (15/5/14)

Metal Liz said:


> that's awesome, how long have you been vaping for? it takes a while in the beginning to completely be rid of them stinkies, just give yourself some time and before you know it you'll be rid of them completely  what mod are you using at the mo?


Been vaping for a month and a half! Feels longer though in a good way! I've got the eGo-C Twist (starter kit from Vape King). I'm down to about 8 stinkies during the work day where I used to be close to 20.


----------



## debslouw (15/5/14)

Matthee said:


> Yes for me it has, probably stronger. I frequently mix some of Vapour Mountain's Menthol Concentrate (3 to 5 drops per 5 ml) with naturally extracted tobacco juices for that menthol kick. Many mix the VM Menthol Ice juice with their tobaccos and also fruity juices for the same effect.


Great, thanks so much! One nice thing about menthol is you can mix it with almost anything!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Metal Liz (15/5/14)

that's great!! well done!!! when i was on the capevape kit i also still had my stinkies and managed to cut down to 15 a day from 40 on a good day. we don't speak of weekends hahaha! but then i got the twisps and shortly after that i got the evod kit on PIF and those 4 together got me completely off the stinkies, then i upgraded to my MVP and haven't looked back once! i love vaping and feel so much healthier for it  Do you have 2 mods though? that might be the problem, that you're running out of battery power with no backup?


----------



## debslouw (15/5/14)

Metal Liz said:


> that's great!! well done!!! when i was on the capevape kit i also still had my stinkies and managed to cut down to 15 a day from 40 on a good day. we don't speak of weekends hahaha! but then i got the twisps and shortly after that i got the evod kit on PIF and those 4 together got me completely off the stinkies, then i upgraded to my MVP and haven't looked back once! i love vaping and feel so much healthier for it  Do you have 2 mods though? that might be the problem, that you're running out of battery power with no backup?


That's terrific - I know weekends are the hardest but getting better. I only have about 3 or 4 in the evening. I do have 2 mods. I also feel so much better, even with still smoking stinkies because its so much less I have more energy and don't wake up with tight chest that used to feel like it was in a vice grip. I just need to get past craving a stinkie, but now I last had one about 3 hours ago, quite chuffed.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Die Kriek (15/5/14)

Ollypop said:


> I can't go anywhere on the forum without reading about how delicious VM is. Even though my stuff hasn't arrived yet I'm tempted to buy some VM and another 2 tanks.
> 
> This thread is giving me some ideas on flavours to choose.
> 
> Have you tried VM Vanilla?


I have the Vanilla Custard from VM. Top 3 juice for me

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Metal Liz (15/5/14)

i just had a visit from my vaping rescue angels @VapeCulture who replaced my coil on the aspire for me cause it was giving me a wee bit of problems, and threw in a couple of goodies on top of it!!!  Thank you so much for the excellent service!!!

Tried the disposable and oh my word!!! yummyyyyyy!!!! it's a really nice tobacco flavour with just a hint of menthol, really really nice!!!

The Traditional tobacco, I filled my aspire tank with that immediately and am happily vaping away on it! I'm gonna have to vape for a little longer before i can give a proper impression, but so far it's delish! 18mg nicotine.


??


----------



## PeterHarris (16/5/14)

that MVP is looking sexy

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Metal Liz (16/5/14)

they the aspire tank looks pretty kick ass on top hey!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Metal Liz (17/5/14)

All I want for my birthday is...







Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ET (17/5/14)

this?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz (17/5/14)

Hahaha that's pretty cool too! 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## annemarievdh (18/5/14)

@Metal Liz 

That black MVP looks amazing!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Metal Liz (3/6/14)

I'm in vaping heaven  






Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## annemarievdh (3/6/14)

That looks sooooo good @Metal Liz

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Metal Liz (3/6/14)

I'm growing up slowly but surely as a vaper hahahaha


----------



## annemarievdh (3/6/14)

Metal Liz said:


> I'm growing up slowly but surely as a vaper hahahaha



You have already passed me. I still just have one MVP

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BigK (3/6/14)

Its amazing how fast you can accumulate vaping gear. I have two complete Evods, three mPT3s an Ego C twist and a Vamo V5 with a Nautilus Tank. All this accumulated in nearly 3 weeks of vaping lol

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Metal Liz (3/6/14)

i think i'm set for now hahaha, more than happy with what i have now  now it's just for all the gazillion of juices out there


----------



## phanatik (3/6/14)

@Metal Liz wow! double-up on the MVP!
I'm considering getting myself an SVD or something of that caliber.

Any suggestions, anyone?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz (3/6/14)

Hahaha yeah decided to spoil myself  Unfortunately I can't give you any guidance there dude, but I'm sure the experts will be able to help 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Metal Liz (11/6/14)

just spotted that my vaping status have been upgraded  i took my personalised status away and it says experienced vaper now, not a noob anymore!!! whoop whoop

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Metal Liz (11/6/14)

also... i just made myself a new banner for the forum... and didn't take into account the extra i smoked over weekend... WOW it is SCARYYYYYYY to see how many stinkies i've avoided   

Vaping for a healthier, longer life!!!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## kimbo (6/7/14)

Morning @Metal Liz i cant believe i never read this thread of yours, what a awsome journey you had sofar 

My turn is comming next week with the taste box and i cant wait, i like your idea of taking a pic a give a little taste review, i think i will follow in your footsteps with that one.

How is the MVP treating you, i just love the ease of changing flavours in the nemmis with the Igo dripper compliments of @PeterHarris BTW shortcut to Silverville, load the dripper with 24mg a do a few long hits. The sticky craving sommer runs away tail between the legs.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Metal Liz (6/7/14)

Can't wait to follow your taste experience  my mvps are treating me very well, love them  will be going down that road hopefully next month with the s-fury... fingers crossed hahaha

sent from a MVP happy cloud

Reactions: Like 1


----------

